# does the 3 series respond well to performance mods?



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Not really. IMHO BMW sets them up pretty well at the factory. Given the mechanicals (small capacity, sensible redlines, natural aspiration) BMWs achieve a very good balance of power and torque. Only Alfa engines produce as much power and torque as BMW, and we all know how popular and reliable Alfa Romeos are .
> 
> BMW was making 140 bhp from 1.8 litres in 1991, 192 bhp from 2.5 litres in 1990, and a very conservative 231 bhp from 3.0 litres in 2000. All with emissions and fuel economy superior to other manufacturers *at those capacities*.


That's pocket change.

Don't forget the ~1500hp 1.5 liter from the '80s.
:thumbup:


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

that's not the half, my friend joe has done some really unbelieveable stuff with his volvo s60, he just turned 16.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

bluer1 said:


> That's pocket change.
> 
> Don't forget the ~1500hp 1.5 liter from the '80s.
> :thumbup:


wow.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

ner0x said:


> yah... i took it out one night when i was 14 to go to a party, then kept at it ever since.


Dang, that's pretty cool dude. I was grounded for a week when I tried to sneek out last month with my dad's beamer. I wish my dad could be as cool as yours 

You got a cool brother too. This is so unfair

So have you decided what car you are gonna get yet? :bigpimp: Hopefully my mom will give me her M5 :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

ner0x said:


> i'm not your average 15 year old can you say... i drive everyday. to and from school with my brother's rx7 while he's at work, then i take it out at night and race on bird road or saga bay, big racing places here..
> ive put over 3k mile's on it in the past year and a half, every mile driven to the fullest.. not trying to brag but i'm a good as driver. i dont care what you say, i have experiance.


 Dear God.

You're the type of driver who's scary with 50hp. You're going to kill yourself when you get your license.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Dear God.
> 
> You're the type of driver who's scary with 50hp. You're going to kill yourself when you get your license.


lmao, if you only knew.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

Galun said:


> Dang, that's pretty cool dude. I was grounded for a week when I tried to sneek out last month with my dad's beamer. I wish my dad could be as cool as yours
> 
> You got a cool brother too. This is so unfair
> 
> So have you decided what car you are gonna get yet? :bigpimp: Hopefully my mom will give me her M5 :thumbup:


lucky, m5.. that's nice. my parent's dont know i take the car out, at night... they let me drive around in the day. my room is on the opposite side of the house. i leave though my laundry room door which is in back of my room. i'm going to get a 325iS, then i'll get a m3 motor swap. i wish i could get my bro's rx7 it's nice.. i'll post pics soon, but he doesnt want to give it to me, even though he has a expedition.
And, yah.. ive been caught. by my parent's once i was grounded for a lil bit and i couldnt take the car out for a while, and like 2 week's ago i was pulled over for an improper start-off at a light.. bastard was hiding. around 12 with my friend... luckly the cop was a great man (sortof) let me off with 2 ticket's, driving with a learner's, and that improper-start off shit.. havent told my parent's yet, i half to go to court with a gaurdian.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

ner0x said:


> lmao, if you only knew.


my banshee pushes more than 50hp...


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe Oversized Rooster has moved to Bimmerfest? How unfortunate!


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

ner0x said:


> lucky, m5.. that's nice. my parent's dont know i take the car out, at night... they let me drive around in the day. my room is on the opposite side of the house. i leave though my laundry room door which is in back of my room. i'm going to get a 325iS, then i'll get a m3 motor swap. i wish i could get my bro's rx7 it's nice.. i'll post pics soon, but he doesnt want to give it to me, even though he has a expedition.


I was just hoping though. My mom said I could have the car if I get a 2.5 GPA and get into college. It doesn't matter... I am going to get a Lambo when my trust fund vests in a few years! :thumbup:

Are you going to get the e46 325iS? Your car is gonna be so phat :bigpimp: post the pics!


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

rumatt said:


> It's obviously hard to judge your driving skill based on what you write here..
> 
> but if I had to guess based on the the minimal info you've posted here, I'd surely put my money with Nick. What he wrote was almost exactly what I was thinking.


lol, w/e.. i'm not trying to be in the spotlight here. just dont like being underestimated.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

Galun said:


> I was just hoping though. My mom said I could have the car if I get a 2.5 GPA and get into college. It doesn't matter... I am going to get a Lambo when my trust fund vests in a few years! :thumbup:
> 
> Are you going to get the e46 325iS? Your car is gonna be so phat :bigpimp: post the pics!


lol, yah i am... thank's for the support. someone here know's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

rumatt said:


> Can someone who speeks jive translate this for me?


my guess is whateva! 

btw, why does he keep quoting himself and make posts unrelated to the quote?


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

Matthew330CiM said:


> my guess is whateva!
> 
> btw, why does he keep quoting himself and make posts unrelated to the quote?


lol... i relized that. 
can we get off me.. and go back too bmw preformance.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

:rofl:

I don't think I can go on anymore.


----------



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

Galun said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I don't think I can go on anymore.


Don't give up, if your teacher finds out you give up so easy, you'll be in trouble


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

ner0x said:


> lol... i relized that.
> can we get off me.. and go back too bmw preformance.


I gagged after I read every post of yours. Holy crap.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> (psssst...Sergio, this is what you're suppose to say...)
> 
> Damn with that NOs and the Tornado you'd smoke all the cars out there. 15? Man I was racing 10cc motorcycles in India by that age. If it weren't for the fact my hair kept falling out I'd be quite the ladies man at the races.
> 
> ...


I simply refuse to write like that. (or should I have typed 'dat')


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> (psssst...Sergio, this is what you're suppose to say...)
> 
> Damn with that NOs and the Tornado you'd smoke all the cars out there. 15? Man I was racing 10cc motorcycles in India by that age. If it weren't for the fact my hair kept falling out I'd be quite the ladies man at the races.


:bustingup


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

ner0x said:


> lol, w/e.. i'm not trying to be in the spotlight here. just dont like being underestimated.


Fair enough, I'll take you seriously. BUT, unless you are truly qualified for this:
http://www.redbulldriversearch.com/

I, as someone who was your age at one time, strongly suggest you read this:
http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=42444


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

ner0x said:


> i am getting a supra when i turn 16.. lol, but i was just wondering if it responded well to mod's not like lil 4cylinder civic's with an intake ^4hp. that's what i meant.
> 
> i'm going to get a 325iS, then i'll get a m3 motor swap. i wish i could get my bro's rx7 it's nice.. i'll post pics soon, but he doesnt want to give it to me, even though he has a expedition.


So, are you getting a Supra or a 325?

Definately get the BMW, as it is so much easier to get mad horsepower out of it. I can hook you up with some E46Fanatics Stickers that will give you 25HP by themselves.

Plus, adding 20" Rims and rolling the fenders makes the car more aerodynamic, which also results in more straightline speed. And let's be honest here, straightline speed is all that matters. Who cares about the handling characteristics of the car, that junk is just for posers anyway. Instead of adding an M3 Motor to either car, you should get the Beamer (who says Bimmer anyway) and drop a Supra TT Motor in it. Since we have gone this far, let's throw in some NOS and increase the boost.

As important as straighline speed is, no true playas ride is complete without a phat system. I would definately budget 15k for the system alone, and all that pimpin' hardware is going to add weight. So now the questions becomes, what can we take off the Beamer to save weight?

Let's start by removing the brakes and putting on some Civic Rotors up front. This will save a lot of weight, especially if we add rear drums. After all, stopping is as useless as cornering, we just be running the 1/4 Mile. (I know that's the only way I live my life.) Next, I would suggest removing all the interior trim and installing the Carbon Fiber Trim. This is known to save a couple of ounces, plus it looks dope. You should also add Carbon Fiber Stickers to all the Roundels, we all know how much benefit stickers truly offer.

No car is complete without guages, and we all know BMW cheats us on this point. This is actually great, because all the guages need to go on the A-Pillar, as this makes them more visible (plus it looks dope to people when you pimp by).

Last, and certainly not least, you gotsta have a killer wing on that trunk. Given the massive amount of HP this beast is gonna push, and the weight savings we have incorporated, you really need a 3 Tier Wing that sticks out at least 12" on each side. This should give enough downforce.

I know many people feel BMW makes a nice car, but let's be realistic. We need cars that run 10sec 1/4's, no what I am saying? And it takes all this to truly pimp a Beamer. The point is, you can get mad HP from a Beamer but you gotta do it right.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

GSR13 said:


> So, are you getting a Supra or a 325?
> 
> Definately get the BMW, as it is so much easier to get mad horsepower out of it. I can hook you up with some E46Fanatics Stickers that will give you 25HP by themselves.
> 
> ...


wow.. dude get a life, you wrote all of that bs. i'm getting both 325iS and a Supra TT. My parent's are paying for it when i turn 16.. and i'm buying the 325iS in a month or two.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

elbert said:


> Fair enough, I'll take you seriously. BUT, unless you are truly qualified for this:
> http://www.redbulldriversearch.com/
> 
> I, as someone who was your age at one time, strongly suggest you read this:
> http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=42444


yah, i read that.. really tragic. i lost a friend that graduated last year, he was hit by a truck on his street bike a couple block's from his house.. Carlos R.I.P dawg. i wanna do that red bull thing, i dont qaulify.. you gotta be 16


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

ner0x said:


> wow.. dude get a life, you wrote all of that bs. i'm getting both 325iS and a Supra TT. My parent's are paying for it when i turn 16.. and i'm buying the 325iS in a month or two.


I will consider the "get a life" thing, thanks!

You must have a pretty nice job, at 15, to be able to purchase a BMW. Not to mention the insurance costs of a 16 year old with a Supra TT and a BMW.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Is this kid is real or someone f'n around? Well assuming he's for real...

I remember how big of a dreamer I was at 15, yep I snuck out in my dads car. It took me a few years and a couple of crashes to grow up. Luckily when I lost it at speed it was into fields or ditches in the country side. 

Someone was looking out for me, but unfortunately many people are not that lucky. You can tell a kid like this the dangers of the way he is acting but the only thing that will change him is time or worse... a bad wreck. Hopefully no one's life is devastated by this guy.


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

ner0x said:


> lol, w/e.. i'm not trying to be in the spotlight here. just dont like being underestimated.


A 15 year old little boy on a car enthusiasts website, moaning that he has been underestimated because he has done a spot of joy riding in his parents car.

Its like a virgin stating on a sex forum that he should not be underestimated, claiming authority on the topic of love making because he has :jack: a few times.

You are a regular Micahel Schumacher, sorry for doubting you.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

London Talking said:


> A 15 year old little boy on a car enthusiasts website, moaning that he has been underestimated because he has done a spot of joy riding in his parents car.
> 
> Its like a virgin stating on a sex forum that he should not be underestimated, claiming authority on the topic of love making because he has :jack: a few times.
> 
> You are a regular Micahel Schumacher, sorry for doubting you.


Very well said.
The next time any of you wonder why your insurance rates are so high, think about this idiot kid ner0x. That's an accident looking for a place to happen. Just hope no innocents are involved, but you know they probably will be, just 'cause that seems to be how the world works.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

GSR13 said:


> I will consider the "get a life" thing, thanks!
> 
> You must have a pretty nice job, at 15, to be able to purchase a BMW. Not to mention the insurance costs of a 16 year old with a Supra TT and a BMW.


i do some stuff over the internet to gain money, but my parent's pay for most of it.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

w/e guys, can we get off me.. and back on the topic


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

ner0x said:


> w/e guys, can we get off me.. and back on the topic


 Not really. We answered your question.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

ner0x said:


> wow.


Well, they think it was 1,500 bhp. The dyno stopped reading at 1,400, and they had to guess where the needle was pointing .


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

hmmmmm well... my suggestion to nero is that you dont get a car with such power since your a new driver... new drivers definatly shouldn't drive such a fast car.... they might hit us folks with beemaz hehehe... just where are u going to get the money for this anywayz.. i dont remember having such a big choice when i was 16 =***(


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

oops... looks like i should've read the whole thread b4 baggin' on him.. sorry... but it's so tru...


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

kevmo said:


> oops... looks like i should've read the whole thread b4 baggin' on him.. sorry... but it's so tru...


w/e i dont care.. i'm still getting a supra next year, and i think i found myself a bimmer . I also got a trans am the other day, it's 1985 GTA with a ls1 engine.. it's got a couple other mod's. holly carb, and flow's.. i bought it from this guy for 2300. i'm going to make it a dragtsaa, but i cant go to the track's until i'm 16 anyway.. but it's ok it's nice, pull's like crazy. and yah, my parent's paid for it


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

ner0x said:


> w/e i dont care.. i'm still getting a supra next year, and i think i found myself a bimmer . I also got a trans am the other day, it's 1985 GTA with a ls1 engine.. it's got a couple other mod's. holly carb, and flow's.. i bought it from this guy for 2300. i'm going to make it a dragtsaa, but i cant go to the track's until i'm 16 anyway.. but it's ok it's nice, pull's like crazy. and yah, my parent's paid for it


Well what are you waiting for, go street racing! :thumbup:


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

MotorenWerke said:


> Well what are you waiting for, go street racing! :thumbup:


i would.. but i dont have a lisence plate yet.


----------



## katie31100 (Oct 26, 2003)

*ha*

ha ha this is the funniest thread I have read on here and I just started posting the other day. I am 19, and I am still laughing... 3,000 miles eh? You should just retire.. it's about that time..


----------



## TrevLong (Jan 22, 2002)

Doesn't anyone have to save for their first car anymore?

When you have paid for a car youself, you tend to take better care of it.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

It just amazes me everytime I read this stuff...If I count correctly in this thread so far, the kid has a 85 Trans Am, has a Supra TT in the pipline and is looking for a Bimmer :tsk: 

I didn't own a car until my fifth year of college. I borrowed my parrents car, and when I was at school two states away from home I walked/bummed rides/drove a friends car. 

Yes it was a pain, but I saved my pennies and now truly appreciate every car I have owned since buying that first one. To me they are far more than a hunk of metal my folks showered on me.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

ner0x said:


> i'm not your average 15 year old can you say... i drive everyday. to and from school with my brother's rx7 while he's at work, then i take it out at night and race on bird road or saga bay, big racing places here..
> ive put over 3k mile's on it in the past year and a half, every mile driven to the fullest.. not trying to brag but i'm a good as driver. i dont care what you say, i have experiance.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Wow 3000 miles, huh? You're ready to join the F1 circuit!!


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> It just amazes me everytime I read this stuff...If I count correctly in this thread so far, the kid has a 85 Trans Am, has a Supra TT in the pipline and is looking for a Bimmer :tsk:
> 
> I didn't own a car until my fifth year of college. I borrowed my parrents car, and when I was at school two states away from home I walked/bummed rides/drove a friends car.
> 
> Yes it was a pain, but I saved my pennies and now truly appreciate every car I have owned since buying that first one. To me they are far more than a hunk of metal my folks showered on me.


i dont have a supra yet.. i'm getting it when i'm 16. i have a tran's am though... are we supposed to have sympathy for you, you could of worked and saved up for a car.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

rumatt said:


> I don't have the energy to get into this discussion again, but I absolutely can't stand the argument "I had to do it, therefore you should too". I'm in favor of overcoming your upbringing, using your mind, and making decisions based on what makes sense.. NOT what you're "used to".
> 
> Did your parents buy you clothes and shoes? What about a TV, or a computer? Was that OK? Why didn't they make you buy them yourself so you'd appreciate them more?
> 
> ...


i understand you.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

ner0x said:


> i understand you.


I really dont think you understand a whole lot. Your parents are buying these cars for you, and i have to agree with Desertnate. You will not appreciate owning a nice car half as much if you start off with a nice car. I started off with the familiy minivan  when I was 16. I slowly saved up enough cash to buy my own SUV when I was in college(needed one to transport things and for the winters).

To be honest, it really just sounds like your a little spoiled if your parents are buying you three cars. By the way... I dont know if this has been discussed. But what the heck do you as a 15 yr old need three cars for? 

If I were your parents, I would be looking for the safest car for you. But Im not them, and my rant is over.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> I really dont think you understand a whole lot. Your parents are buying these cars for you, and i have to agree with Desertnate. You will not appreciate owning a nice car half as much if you start off with a nice car. I started off with the familiy minivan  when I was 16. I slowly saved up enough cash to buy my own SUV when I was in college(needed one to transport things and for the winters).
> 
> To be honest, it really just sounds like your a little spoiled if your parents are buying you three cars. By the way... I dont know if this has been discussed. But what the heck do you as a 15 yr old need three cars for?
> 
> If I were your parents, I would be looking for the safest car for you. But Im not them, and my rant is over.


the trans am is my project car.... i'm buying the bmw myself, and the supra is what my parents are buying me when i turn 16. i dont see anything wrong with this. my friend kristy has a 03' mercedescl55 amg which her parent's bought her new for like 140,000. that's triple what i'm paying for all 3.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

ner0x said:


> the trans am is my project car.... i'm buying the bmw myself, and the supra is what my parents are buying me when i turn 16. i dont see anything wrong with this. my friend kristy has a 03' mercedescl55 amg which her parent's bought her new for like 140,000. that's triple what i'm paying for all 3.


Not only do I still think you and your friend are spoiled... I bring back the question as to why you need three cars when your not even 16 yet. I dont even see a need for more than one car unless you have children who are able to drive.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> Not only do I still think you and your friend are spoiled... I bring back the question as to why you need three cars when your not even 16 yet. I dont even see a need for more than one car unless you have children who are able to drive.


i'll only have 2 cars.. the trans am is just a project car that stay's at home and driven at the speedway. i want two cars, so when i go to marco island or somewhere on a road trip i'll be able to take people in my car.. and the supra is my favorite import car.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Desertnate & ajt ... your statements that cars must be purchased by your own money in order to appreciate it is not true.

Some of us were very fortunate enough to have parents buy us brand new cars when we got our license and I certainly not only appreciated my car but at 17 actually worshipped it . . . 

I must have thanked my dad 100 times over for giving me that beautiful 85 RX-7 and to this day I know that if I can afford it at the time, my kids will be just as lucky as I was.

I also remember kids in Highschool that purchased thier own cars and still treated them like a Piece of crap and you can forget the kids that were able to borrow the parents car 


Basically at 17, most kids have no clue how to treat a car, in fact, all that matters to them is that they have a car whether they paid for it, borrowed it or their parents gave it to them.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

rumatt said:


> I don't have the energy to get into this discussion again, but I absolutely can't stand the argument "I had to do it, therefore you should too". I'm in favor of overcoming your upbringing, using your mind, and making decisions based on what makes sense.. NOT what you're "used to".
> 
> Did your parents buy you clothes and shoes? What about a TV, or a computer? Was that OK? Why didn't they make you buy them yourself so you'd appreciate them more?
> 
> ...


No offense taken...

I think I might have not put my point across as well as I should...

I was just dismayed by the fact a 15-year old would have three cars by the time he was 16. I was not trying to push my upbringing saying it was how everyone should to live.

I grew up in a very blue-collar community where kids didn't get a brand new car when they turned 16, we got the keys to the folks car. If you had your own, it was most likely used and you worked your butt off to pay for it, because your folks couldn't/wouldn't pay for yours. In my case, my folks couldn't afford to buy me a car. Yes, they bought clothes and food, no I didn't have me own TV, and yes I got a computer when I was accepted to college. I focused my time and energy on academics and worked less, thus had no money for my own car. It paid off in spades for me...

Bottom line...I didn't mean for it to be a pitty line, or anything else. What I tried to get across is delayed gratification and working to support yourself often builds in responsibility at a young age that will pay off later in life...

Guess I am an old fart at age 30...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> Guess I am an old fart at age 30...


After a Halloween party last night with too much Vodka, I think I am the old fart at only 35 yrs old. . . . my body certainly can't take what it used to 

To think I have a wine tasting party tonight . . . I'll be half dead by this time tomorrow . . .

Back to the topic, there is no doubt that you have your spoiled rich kids that don't appreciate anything but to my surprise there have been a lot of spoiled 'not' rich kids (I don't know what the politically correct term is) whom have the same attitude as well . . .

I think the major thing is the parents and how they bring their kids up . . . mine have always taught me to be appreciative and always be thankful for what you have and I try to teach my kids the same thing ...


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

AF330i said:


> After a Halloween party last night with too much Vodka, I think I am the old fart at only 35 yrs old. . . . my body certainly can't take what it used to
> 
> To think I have a wine tasting party tonight . . . I'll be half dead by this time tomorrow . . .
> 
> ...


umm.. i am thankful for the thing's i have/get.. who wouldnt be, yah it's 3 car's none of my friends have more then one car... but i'm not like them. they spend 50,000 dollar's on an escalade and put spinner's and air bag's on it and think they are ballers. i mean that's cool and everything but i'm paying for the bmw, yeah my parent's got me the trans am.. but i really wanted it, they know it's going to be strictly drag. they want to get me a new car when i turn 16.. but i really want a supra tt. I still dont see what's wrong with this. yeah i know some kid's dont have this advantage but if they had the money they would do the same thing. i'm not spoiled, if you guy's where in my situation you would know what i'm talking about.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

We've seen these idiots time and again. Nothing short of the inevitable accident will change his mind.

On the other hand, what's bugging me even more about your posts, ner0x, is your habit of putting an apostrophe on nearly every word that ends in an "s."

parent's, car's, airbag's.... 

That's wrong.

Here are some correct examples of the use (and non-use) of apostrophes.

1) My parents have no idea how dangerously and idiotically I drive my family's cars.

2) When my insurance company's agents and claim adjusters realize what a huge risk I am, most likely in very short order, my parents' premiums will go sky high.

3) In a couple of years, I've driven my first 3,000 miles. Therefore, I must be an experienced, accomplished driver, able to handle a souped-up car's enormous power with aplomb as I set off its airbags by plowing into a telephone pole or go flying off a mountainside thoroughfare's cliff.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

Plaz said:


> We've seen these idiots time and again. Nothing short of the inevitable accident will change his mind.
> 
> On the other hand, what's bugging me even more about your posts, ner0x, is your habit of putting an apostrophe on nearly every word that ends in an "s."
> 
> ...


lol... um it's only a fourm. not like we are writing an essay here, you understand me right? and why do you guy's care soo much wheter i live or die... it wont be your problem if i fall of a cliff tommorow going 20 or crash into a telephone phone travling at 120mph.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ner0x said:


> guy's
> wheter
> tommorow
> travling
> i




It's called "English." Look into it. It will help you in all aspects of your life in the long run. Trust me. (Unless you think appearing stupid will be beneficial to you somehow.)



ner0x said:


> why do you guy's care soo much wheter i live or die... it wont be your problem if i fall of a cliff tommorow going 20 or crash into a telephone phone travling at 120mph.


It _is_ our problem, because attitudes and behaviors like yours endanger us, our families, friends and neighbors, and contribute to the skyrocketing cost of insurance.

If you were only putting yourself at risk, I wouldn't think twice about it. I'm all for a healthy dose of chlorine in the gene pool from time to time.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> It _is_ our problem, because attitudes and behaviors like yours endanger us, our families, friends and neighbors, and contribute to the skyrocketing cost of insurance.
> 
> If you were only putting yourself at risk, I wouldn't think twice about it. I'm all for a healthy dose of chlorine in the gene pool from time to time.


I agree with this 100% . . . nothing is worse then being in the car with your family and you see some idiot going in and out of lanes and driving like a maniac . . I seriously clinch and hope they get past me without crashing into us.

I've got news for you . . . we all love that adrenalin rush from driving fast *except* we all agree these things should not be done on public roads.

Keep it on the track and we would all be happy for you that you have the Trans Am Racer . . .


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

Dude you are a total idiot. Seriously. You don't deserve anything more than a Razor and a foot powered one at that. I know you think your all cool and what not but you're not and the rest of the world doesn't respect you. You need to grow up. I think they are making 15 yr olds stupider because neither I nor my friends were half as stupid as you 3 years ago.

Go get one of these and get some neons and a wing. That will fit you better than a bimmer.

http://www.hondacars.com/models/mod...Name=Civic+Hybrid&bhcp=1&BrowserDetected=True


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

SpeedinBlueBima said:


> Dude you are a total idiot. Seriously. You don't deserve anything more than a Razor and a foot powered one at that. I know you think your all cool and what not but you're not and the rest of the world doesn't respect you. You need to grow up. I think they are making 15 yr olds stupider because neither I nor my friends were half as stupid as you 3 years ago.
> 
> Go get one of these and get some neons and a wing. That will fit you better than a bimmer.
> 
> http://www.hondacars.com/models/mod...Name=Civic+Hybrid&bhcp=1&BrowserDetected=True


dont get mad cuz i didnt half to work half my life to pay for a bmw.


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

ner0x said:


> dont get mad cuz i didnt half to work half my life to pay for a bmw.


Thats my point exactly you have a dumb ass attitude. And half my life? Im 17 now. I sure as hell dont expect to die in another 17 years.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

SpeedinBlueBima said:


> Thats my point exactly you have a dumb ass attitude. And half my life? Im 17 now. I sure as hell dont expect to die in another 17 years.


dumb ass attitude? wtf you guy's are the one's talking smack. your 17... can you honestly say that your parent's didnt pay for your bmw.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

DougDogs said:


> y wood any1 b kaut dead in a ride there parent bout them???
> 
> u drive youre papas car, u r OWNeD!!!


lol... learn how to spell, and what's wrong with parents buying a car for there kids?!?!?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ner0x said:


> lol... learn how to spell, and what's wrong with parents buying a car for there kids?!?!?


Irony, thy name is bimmerfest. Nice _tu quoque_ attack.

I have no problem with parents buying cars for *their* kids.

I do have a problem with ignorant teenagers with delusions of skill and grandeur, such as yourself, putting nitrous in their cars (or otherwise creating unsafe overpowered deathmobiles) and racing on public streets, endangering my family and further draining my bank account.


----------

